# Offset for Cold Smoking?



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

A friend who also has a SQ36 says I can use mine to cold smoke salmon, cheese, and other products, tho he hasn't gotten back to me as to how yet. I'd make lox if I could cold smoke on the SQ36, cheese and nuts don't interest me. Does it take one of those smoker tubes? Maybe a couple pieces of charcoal and some apple chips? I'd imagine here in AZ it only gets cool enough to cold smoke a couple months a year. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 23, 2019)

Shouldn't be an issue cold smoking in an offset. I wouldn't use any lit coals just the tube and pellets. You can use a card board box if push comes to shove.

Chris


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 23, 2019)

Works fine. I smoke cheese in mine in cooler weather. Yes I use the tube filled with pellets and let her roll


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for the replys! My friend just emailed me and said to get the A-Maze-N tube, 12" model, got one on order from Amazon already. Wonder if a can just load it with the apple chips I use for smoking on my Pro 100. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

Ended up ordering two and some pellets. The gift that keeps on giving. RAY


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 23, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> A friend who also has a SQ36 says I can use mine to cold smoke salmon, cheese, and other products, tho he hasn't gotten back to me as to how yet. I'd make lox if I could cold smoke on the SQ36, cheese and nuts don't interest me. Does it take one of those smoker tubes? Maybe a couple pieces of charcoal and some apple chips? I'd imagine here in AZ it only gets cool enough to cold smoke a couple months a year. RAY



I don't know what s SQ36 is but I use my Masterbuilt smoker (Electric) to make my gra v lox by putting a tray of ice under the salmon shelf and it keeps the temp way down below 100*degrees.
Of course I don't turn the smoker on, only the temp from the smoke tube. I keep the chip tray out to allow more air flow to keep the pellets smoking.


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 23, 2019)

I use my offset all the time to cold smoke bacon and cheese....I use the amazin tray....works great!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2019)

For a smoke that is colder than using pellets, try using dust made from pellets...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/

Makes a great smoke flavor...


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah Dave, I was thinking I could just use the dusty apple chips in the smoker tube I use for smoking sausage and bacon in my electric Pro 100. The Pro 100 has a temp range of 60º -250º but I always thought I'd be getting to much heat from it in order to create any smoke. My buddy who advised me about using the SQ36 for cold smoking (he's got one) said the pellets would last longer, I've got ten bags of apple chips in the garage. I'm just figuring that he fire box being so far removed from the meat chamber might make for better cold smoking some salmon. The only pics I have left of the Pro 100 are from some posts I made here about five years back, all the other died in a computer crash.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/18-legs-smokin.172046/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/maple-honey-bacon.182694/

I'll be firing up the Pro 100 soon, running real low on bacon,* real low!* RAY


----------



## ofelles (Sep 23, 2019)

I use my YS640 to cold smoke.  As everyone has said smoke tube chips and no heat.  I just turn the fan on, works great.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2019)

That bacon has 2 AMNPS loads of dust...   about 4 hours per load...  Pellets burn a lot hotter..  raise my MES 30 about 25 F over the dustl...  The tube burns even hotter...


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 23, 2019)

I use mine to cold smoke cheese when the weather is cool.  I just use 2 or 3 briquettes and one wood chunk.


----------

